# New iPods with touch screens and video games



## hpindia (Sep 5, 2007)

Apple Inc. unveiled new versions of its best-selling iPod media player with touch screens and video games, giving Chief Executive Officer Steve Jobs new gadgets to entice buyers during the holiday shopping season.

The company will add a new iPod Shuffle and a smaller iPod Nano, Jobs, 52, said today at an event billed as ``The Beat Goes On'' in San Francisco. The new Nano, available in five colors, will play games such as a Sudoko program developed by Electronic Arts Inc. Nano prices will start at $149.

The company also built on the success of its iPhone, released in June, by introducing an iPod with the same touch- screen technology. The new iPod Touch has the same 3.5-inch display as the iPhone, built into a thinner package, and can connect to a wireless network. Like the iPhone, it can play videos from Google Inc.'s YouTube service.

Jobs typically releases new iPods to spur orders in the last three months of the year. The iPod, along with sales of songs and videos through the company's iTunes store, accounted for more than a third of revenue last quarter. Aside from the iPhone, which combines the media player and a mobile phone, Apple hadn't updated the iPod in almost a year. 

Source : *www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=auOHComqrii0&refer=home


----------



## nix (Sep 5, 2007)

cool...they create masterpieces...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks nice, but if I want a touchscreen PMP I would prefer Cowen D2 cos it comes with 30 GB HD & lets me play more formats then iPod Touch


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

new iphones without phones ...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 5, 2007)

Great news


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

damn  im feeling like throwing my year old ipod now


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> damn  im feeling like throwing my year old ipod now



Keep it, it has 30 GB HD while iPod touch has 16 GB max, besides...it was idiotic to buy an iPod at the first place.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

tell me abt it  ... i know other than o! u got an ipod show me ... wats the capacity ... there nothing more ....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2007)

You two dont start again.. 
btw a creative zen is a good option too if u dont need touchscreen..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

Creative Zen is teh sh!t when it comes to the same price segment as new iPod nano. More functionality, same price & a bigger screen.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 6, 2007)

Now New I-pods don't ship with 30 GB or 80 GB ?????


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Now New I-pods don't ship with 30 GB or 80 GB ?????



Its called iPod classic how & comes with a 160 GB HD


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 6, 2007)

it has same features like touch screen ,games etc ???


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ no now theres an ipod classic with larger storage and a new touch screen ipod which i think has only 16gig space


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

Baah.. History will repeat again and again..... every year a "New Product" "Improved Products" .. I am happy with my current iPod.


----------



## chinmay (Sep 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Keep it, it has 30 GB HD while iPod touch has 16 GB max, besides...it was idiotic to buy an iPod at the first place.



Get your facts right! The new iPod 'classic' which iMav had the older version of will ship with 80gb and 160gb storage. Here is the whole story :-



> Apple today announced the latest in its kind-of-sort-of successful iPod line, the sixth generation iPod "classic." Like the brand new iPod nano, the flagship iPod is also sporting an all-new interface, headlined by Cover Flow. The iPod comes in 80GB and 160GB capacities, with 30 hours of battery for audio playback, 6 hours of video on the 80GB version, and 40 hours / 7 hours for the 160GB unit. In addition to the new interface, the iPod classic is getting a new all-metal shell, and is selling at $249 for the 80 gigger, $349 for 160. You can order one today, and they should be hitting stores by the weekend.



Source - *www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/apples-new-ipod/

Some amazing battery life and specs I say.


Regarding the Nano here is the story :-



> El-Jobso just dropped news that the whole iPod lineup is getting a refresh or replace -- including the nano. Apparently those "spy photos" weren't too far off, as the new nanos look almost identical to the stout, squat player we've come to know and love. The new units will include 2-inch, QVGA, 320 x 240 screens that are 65-percent brighter than previous models and have the highest pixel density the company has ever shipped (204 pixels per inch). In addition to the new screens, the extra-wide player will sport an "enhanced" UI (which looks a lot like the video we saw recently) and its own version of Cover Flow. The nano will come bundled with three games, including a circular-Arkanoid rip-off called Vortex, and apparently you'll be able to purchase more from the iTunes store. The player's battery life has also been extended, with Apple touting 24 hours of playback for audio, and 5 hours for video. The 4GB model will be selling for $149, though it's only available in silver, while the rainbow-colored 8GB will leave you $199 lighter in the wallet. Both models will be in stores "by this weekend."



Source - *www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/apple-announces-new-ipod-nano/

And here is it about iPod touch :-



> Well, what do you know. Turns out the iPod touch is a reality after all. While we initially assumed that Mr. Jobs wouldn't be so kind as to bless us all with two new full-fledged iPods in a single day, we're elated that he had other ideas. The new flagship iPod has "the same size screen as the iPhone, but it's even thinner" (eight-millimeters, for those taking notes), and it also touts the "same multi-touch interface" found on the firm's handset. Additionally, it boasts a 3.5-inch widescreen display, the ability to "flick through your photos," and you even get the "slide to unlock" feature, too. And yes, this thing actually has WiFi. Of note, the built-in wireless antenna isn't exactly attractive, but if it means that we can surf the web (YouTube included) and buy tunes on our iPod, we suppose it may be an acceptable flaw. As for battery life, the touch is said to last 22-hours when playing back audio and 5-hours when watching video, but only time will tell how draining web surfing will be. The iPod touch will be arriving in 8GB and 16GB flavors and will be priced at $299 and $399, respectively, when they ship "worldwide in a few weeks."



Source - *www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/ipod-touch-gets-official/

Yeah, the touch seems little expensive but with that kind of design and interface I don't mind AT ALL.


Unfortunately, the nonsensical fanboys will still bash it for no reason. I think I'll better block them soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ yup, stick to what u have.

IMO...the only worth while PMP released today is the iPod touch.

iPod shuffle...well, Creative Zen Stone is further cheap & doesn't rely on the cra p iTunes is. Works with any OS.

iPod Nano "Fatty", enough said....Creatve Zen FTW

iPod Touch....hmm, due to the slim trim nature I like it. But for this price I would either prefer a big HD or an AIO phone. SE 2960i....I m waiting for u 



			
				chinmay said:
			
		

> Get your facts right! The new iPod 'classic' which iMav had the older version of will ship with 80gb and 160gb storage. Here is the whole story





When did I said anything about the new classic model? I was talking to him & his iPod


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*"The Beat Goes On"*

*"The Beat Goes On"*

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/6973/meetthebestipodseverdf1.png​

*Apple unveils iPod touch*

*images.apple.com/hotnews/promos/images/ipodtouch20070905.jpg

The new iPod touch introduced today features built-in Wi-Fi networking and a revolutionary multi-touch user interface—first introduced on iPhone—that makes it easy to find all of your music, video, and other digital content and enjoy it on the gorgeous widescreen display on iPod touch. The multi-touch interface uses pioneering new software to present the perfect user interface for Safari, Apple’s YouTube application, and the new iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store—all of which come with iPod touch. An unbelievable 8mm thin, iPod touch features up to 22 hours of audio playback and up to five hours of video playback. Available later this month, iPod touch comes in 8GB and 16GB models for $299 and $399, respectively.


*Meet the all new iPod nano*

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/promo_ipodnano_20070905.jpg

Apple today announced the all new iPod nano, which now brings video playback, an enhanced user interface featuring Cover Flow, and an incredible new design to the world’s most popular music player. Featuring a larger two-inch display with 204 pixels per inch, the new iPod nano lets you watch your favorite movies, TV shows, and music videos in the same resolution available on the current video iPod. iPod nano comes with three enjoyable games (iQuiz, Vortex, and Klondike), and you can purchase and download other games from the iTunes Store. Encased in a beautiful new all-metal design, iPod nano comes in five new colors—silver, black, blue, green and a (PRODUCT) RED special edition. Available today, iPod nano comes in 4GB and 8GB models, selling for just $149 and $199, respectively.


*New iPod classic puts up to 40,000 songs in your pocket*

*images.apple.com/hotnews/promos/images/ipodclassic20070905.jpg

Providing 80GB or 160GB of storage, the new iPod classic lets you carry up to 40,00 songs or 200 hours of video—your entire collection of music, photos, video, podcasts, and games—wherever you go. In addition to the features you already enjoy, the new iPod classic delivers an enhanced user interface, featuring Cover Flow, and a new, thinner and all-metal enclosure. Available immediately worldwide in silver and black, iPod classic costs just $249 and $349 for the 80GB and 160GB models, respectively.


*240 Songs. Remixed colors.*

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/promo_ipodshuffle_20070905.jpg

The new iPod shuffle, introduced today, comes in four new colors—including the new (PRODUCT) RED Special Edition iPod shuffle—and the original silver. Featuring 1GB of storage, iPod shuffle lets you wear up to 240 songs on your sleeve. Or belt. Or lapel.


*Introducing the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store*

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/promo_ituneswifimusicstore_20070905.jpg

Starting today, you can enter the new iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store; wirelessly browse, search, preview, purchase, and download songs or albums to your iPhone or iPod touch; then immediately listen to your new music after it downloads. Once you get back to your Mac or PC, iTunes automatically recognizes the new music and syncs it with your existing library. iTunes will even complete the download of any partially downloaded songs or albums.


*Create your own custom ringtones in iTunes*
Using the new built-in ringtone maker in iTunes, you’ll soon be able to create custom ringtones by selecting a segment, up to 30-seconds long, from any of the more than one million participating songs. After creating your new ringtone, and setting custom fade-in and fade-out points, you can easily sync it to iPhone. It costs just $.99 (in addition to the cost of a new song) to create a 30-second segment from iTunes. You can also create ringtones for $.99 from participating songs you’ve already purchased and downloaded into your iTunes library. Use your new custom ringtone as your iPhone’s default ringtone or assign it to a particular caller in your Address Book.


*Apple and Starbucks will let you wirelessly find and buy music*
Thanks to an exclusive partnership between Apple and Starbucks, you can soon take a seat in a participating location and—using an iPod touch, iPhone, or Mac or PC running iTunes—wirelessly browse, search for, preview, purchase, and download music from the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store at Starbucks. No connection fee or login required—your computer, iPod touch or iPhone will automatically recognize the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store as soon as you enter a participating location. The new “Now Playing” service will even display the name of the song currently playing at the Starbucks you’re in. The iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store at Starbucks makes its debut at 600 Starbucks-operated locations in New York and Seattle on October 2.



*Apple slashes iPhone pricing; removes the 4GB model*

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/ipod_hero_iphone_20070905.jpg

The 4GB iPhone is no longer available and the price of the 8GB model has been dramatically reduced to $399. Huzzah!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

Lets do a slight comparison, shell we.

iPod shuffle....hmm, dead as I can say. $79 for 1 GB, no screen & you cannot use it without iTunes. You cannot copy songs to & from iTunes on any other computer then your own & so many more limitations. Is it worth while buying it...when we already have *Sandisk Clip. *1 GB FOR $40 & 2 GB for $80.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/sansa-clip-sandisk.jpg

Or better yet, *Creative Zen Stone Plus*.

*images.creative.com/iss/images/products/headers/prod16696_hdr_1_6_1.jpg

Same thing, just even more smaller & easier to loose. . They both come with a screen while shuffle doesn't They both have FM inbuilt, shuffle doesn't. They both work with any OS out there including Linux & Mac, shuffle works only with Windows & Mac. They don't need any software for syncing, shuffle works only with iTunes.

I can't seem to justify buying new shuffle now .....Oh wait, its an iPod & has a Apple logo.

Lets come to iPod Nano 3G aka iPod Fatty. Apple just went the ugly way. Fatty comes in 4, 8 & 16 GB but has a tiny 2" screen, & same iPod limitations. Hmm....only plays content purchased from iTunes & well requires u to convert videos to iPod format for playback. Is it worth it? No seriously I ma asking when for the same price u have *Creative Zen* with a bigger screen & much much better feature set.

*images.creative.com/iss/images/products/headers/prod16999_hdr_1_6_1.jpg

Oh well...I can simply copy my recorded TV shows in it, my DVD rips, my divx file & all will work. It works with any OS out there & not limited like iPod Nano "Shitty" 

iPod classic is nothing but old iPod packages in new packing. Well...if u need storage space then only go for iPod Classic.

iPod touch....ah! what iPhone should have been. It is an iPhone without Phone. A worth while but limited PMP. Now, due to its slim form factor u can buy it, but why buy this if u need more storage space? How about a Cowen D2...a full blown touchscreen PMP with far more support then iPod Touch, comes with more storage space which does makes it heavy, & it works with any OS out there. For $299, I would prefer a phone instead, SE W960i anyone....

seriously, look beyond iPods now, there days are over. Now customers want features which iPod is not providing.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2007)

Transformation In The iPod Family
*maxupload.com/img/C3943B90.jpg

*www.mysticgadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/tranformation-ipod-family.JPG​ 

Apple seemd to be really busy today, The iEvent. Apple Launched 3 New Products With a Red Colored iPod Shuffle. On the left we have the PRODUCT(RED) iPod Shuffle, Moving towards the right we get the iPod Nano and then the iPod Classic and finnaly the iPod Touch on the right.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lets come to iPod Nano 3G aka iPod Fatty. Apple just went the ugly way.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> only plays content purchased from iTunes





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iPod touch....ah! what iPhone should have been.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> seriously, *look beyond iPods now, there days are over*. Now customers want features which iPod is not providing.


LOL! Keep 'em coming. 

The last quote was so funny, I nearly fell off my chair laughing. 

*4GB iPhones are not dead. The new price is $299.*


----------



## chinmay (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Keep 'em coming.
> 
> The last quote was so funny, I nearly fell off my chair laughing.
> 
> *4GB iPhones are not dead. The new price is $299.*


 
yeah, things were funny till recent times. But now, he disgusts me . He has well planned a strategy to ruin every Apple thread by first picking up every Apple feature, then googling for a product which he can justify better and when people try giving logical explanation to it, he trolls. Only if it were a properly monitored forum with 'unbiased' authority he'd be banned any instant.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 6, 2007)

when I phones coming to India ,already started arranging money for I phones


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometime next year; most probably towards the end of the first quarter.



			
				chinmay said:
			
		

> yeah, things were funny till recent times. But now, he disgusts me. He has well planned a strategy to ruin every Apple thread by first picking up every Apple feature, then googling for a product which he can justify better and when people try giving logical explanation to it, he trolls. Only if it were a properly monitored forum with 'unbiased' authority he'd be banned any instant.


... only to return with another id. Sigh! 


*Another update: 4GB iPhone is dead. The $299 pricing is applicable only while stocks last.*


----------



## shantanu (Sep 6, 2007)

[@ chinmay
watch out fot the offensive language you are using.. No personal comments should be made to anyone..


----------



## chinmay (Sep 6, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> watch out fot the offensive language you are using.. No personal comments should be made to anyone..



Whom was i offending? by 'he' I meant Osama Bin Laden. The entire world is making personal comments against it. Human feces disgust everyone. Whats wrong?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 6, 2007)

lol ! i cant help laughing.. i edited your post for that... i am talking about the comment you made on GX.. i wonder if osama   is ruining every APPLE thread in this forum


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2007)

_



			Now New I-pods don't ship with 30 GB or 80 GB ?????
		
Click to expand...

Well.. ipod classic comes in 2 variants.. the 80GB and the 160GB 

Well Guys, ive heard.. They'll Be shipping iPhone Next Year.. Towrds the Q2 .. 
Talks are on with Airtel and Vodafone


_


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont think the ipod touch would be asucces, cuz it looks like the iphone


----------



## kirangp (Sep 6, 2007)

The new Ipods look good....Microsoft & Creative should really start thinking now....i was planning to go with Creative but now even I may give it a second thought...When are they releasing it in Aus???


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 6, 2007)

correction:
2GB Scandisk mp3 player - 60$!!


still do they meet the iPod accoustics??


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW !!!!! and NOOOOOOO !!!!!

WiFi on PMP and around 7 mm thin (extreme portability) ..... yeah baby yeah... was waitin 4 this only...... 

No BT.... 16 GB capacity ONLY.....  Now I feel like killing jobs ... 

Zen Vision W.... no Wifi.... no BT......   but Multiple video format support yet very bulky.....  

Why beautiful products have to be feature deficient....

My decision is yet on a swing....


----------



## gearShifts (Sep 6, 2007)

total new, atleast i had know from the August digit,
thanks, reading the next of the posts


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 6, 2007)

nice, i hope iPod touch comes here before iPhone does


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

> . i wonder if osama   is ruining every APPLE thread in this forum



So you agree that gx is trolling every apple thread in the forum then is it not?

As for the 16GB capacity only, well they had to do it. If they used HDD players, the battery life would suffer, the size would be thicker. 16GB is the max flash they can use right now on the iPod Touch.



> nice, i hope iPod touch comes here before iPhone does


The iPod Touch is being released worldwide unlike the iPhone which is currently only in the States. So expect an iPod touch in India by early October....


----------



## aneesh kalra (Sep 6, 2007)

The new ipod touch looks promising,see frankly speaking I have never been a big fan of the ipod  and rather believed in buying converged devices like the iphone instead of lugging a dedicated mp3 player along with me , but this with the iphone interface and wi-fi connectivity stands out unlike the prevoius gen ipod which when launched initially was special but faded out when the new players came out with better features see the iriver's range of mp3 players to know what I am talking about but know the things have changed and the ipod touch with that beautiful interface is the new pmp king although still I expect that they are bundling better headphones this time around .Now when can I order an ipod touch for myself in india hmmm


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Why beautiful products have to be feature deficient....


Feature deficient? What were you expecting? A friggin' BMW bundled with it?!


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Feature deficient? What were you expecting? A friggin' BMW bundled with it?!




HahA.. SeriosLy Dude..
WiFi, Web BorwSer, TOuch sCreeN, And More Of It..
Wht else do you Xpect?..

LOL>. BMW .. HHAHA..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^ More format & OS support.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

If that had been there, you would have complained about the space. If it had a hard disk drive, you would have complained about the fragility. If it had even more flash memory, you'd have complained about the price. If it had been $50, you would have complained that it cannot do your laundry for you... the list never ends so just stick it "somewhere" and stop loitering the forum!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If that had been there, you would have complained about the space. If it had a hard disk drive, you would have complained about the fragility. If it had even more flash memory, you'd have complained about the price. If it had been $50, you would have complained that it cannot do your laundry for you... the list never ends so just stick it "somewhere" and stop loitering the forum!


Nah...for my needs 4 GB is enough. 8 GB is all I will ever need. So just give me current iPod Touch 8 GB with support for drag & drop files so that it can work with any OS & with DivX support so that I can simply copy my DivX files to it for playback & well...I m happy with it.

Since iPod touch is Mac OS based, I m assuming it will be hacked soon to enable divX decoding.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, it will. Guarantee. Sooner than you think (unless you had your sights set on tomorrow). 

Of course, you will then be complaining that it does not play them out of the box...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, it will. Guarantee.



Good...then it will be a PMP worth while. See, Perian & DivX codec are already available for Mac OS X. So, it shouldn't be hard to decode on iPod touch's OS.

Add to it, ability to sync without iTunes, & I m in.



> Of course, you will then be complaining that it does not play them out of the box...


'

As long as Apple doesn't refuses to fix it in case of problem, i m fine with it. I am also fine with a non-removable battery in a "PMP".


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! Why do you bother so much anyway? Who is trying to convince you to buy an Apple product? Not me; nor is anyone else. You are exactly the sort of person Fake Steve does not want to be seen with any Apple product.

Why do you have this weird assumption of extreme self-importance!

If you don't like Apple, don't intend or want to buy their products, feel that other companies offer better products at lower prices - then why, _oh why in the name of God_, do you feel the need to pollute every _single_ thread related (and sometimes even completely unrelated) to Apple with your unwelcome "posts"!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

Well...personally I would prefer a SE W960i, its just that I was trying to say where & how iPod Touch sux....its not wrong to advice people here to use there money properly, isn't it.

See, when was the last time u revealed the truth & flaws of any Apple product? Never, we are the ones who did it.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for saving the world!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^^ oh, its all right. Kooly isn't here so I did the job


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Feature deficient? What were you expecting? A friggin' BMW bundled with it?!



Wudn't it be nice to have one bundled at this price point ????   

yeah 16 GB is definitely a downpoint..... I know that Wifi + HDD wud definitely be a power chewer..... and with so slim a body.... YET they could have provided  expansion slots for cards like SDHC... which now are sporting over 32 GB capacity... 

Nevertheless... i cannot take my mind out of it.... and i am gonna get myself one this holiday season..... !!!!!!  

Reasons:
1) I can convince myself to live with 16 GB.... for such a beautiful product !!!!!

2) The WiFi feature is definitely definitely rocking.... !!!! 

3) The OS will soon be hacked into and there wud be lots of 3rd party tools and utilities .... like for e.g. DivX/Xvid support.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

The third point is completely certain. You'll start seeing native applications from the next day after its launch. Apple sensibly left more space on the springboard this time.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^ where will u use the WiFi?

DivX support is not given after hacking.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

acc to sources ... the touch ipod runs the same applications like the iphone ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

I just want the Wifi and the PMP features. Given that I have wifi at home, office, certain hangout places, its a must feature for me. I just hope I don't buy this before the iPhone comes to India...I really want the phone as well...

People please pray for me that i don't buy the iPod touch....


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

we dont need to pray we need to kick ur arse for that


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> where will u use the WiFi?
> DivX support is not given after hacking.



I am totally into Wifi... my university net is completely wireless... I hv used iphone wifi here.. works excellently... My apartment also has a wireless 100mbps connection...  its hard to find a wired connection here... 

Talking abt India, the BSNL router that I have at home has a WiFi antenna.... supposedly, it will work gr88 too... 


Is there a divx support for OSX ???


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

which part of india do u stay ...


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 6, 2007)

I am doing my PhD in US from berkeley .. Its my 2nd year of stay.... my home is in kolkata btw....


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> which part of india do u stay ...


At present, none. He lives in the US.



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> I am totally into Wifi... my university net is completely wireless... I hv used iphone wifi here.. works excellently... My apartment also has a wireless 100mbps connection...  its hard to find a wired connection here...
> 
> Talking abt India, the BSNL router that I have at home has a WiFi antenna.... supposedly, it will work gr88 too...
> 
> ...


Yes, of course there is. Officially from the parent company. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I just want the Wifi and the PMP features. Given that I have wifi at home, office, certain hangout places, its a must feature for me. I just hope I don't buy this before the iPhone comes to India...I really want the phone as well...
> 
> People please pray for me that i don't buy the iPod touch....


LOL! This is exactly what I've been fearing too.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, of course there is. Officially from the parent company.



Then.. ahem..... Divx will be "Touch"ed sooner than I thought !!!


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 6, 2007)

lol!!! 160gb I am yet to fill up my 30gb pod its still filled up to some 10gb's


----------



## chinmay (Sep 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> So you agree that gx is trolling every apple thread in the forum then is it not?



Goobimama. please read the forum rules properly. The most important of them being 'MVPs can get away with anything'.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! 



			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> lol!!! 160gb I am yet to fill up my 30gb pod its still filled up to some 10gb's


Then you need an iPod touch.


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Then you need an iPod touch.



Hahhaha!!! nah I dont think so ,the current one gives me enough headaches already ...worthless weather worthless public transport has me worried all day long ... the thing is quite delicate man ,certainly not made for our part of the world.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

Atul, u will certainly love the Zune then, trust me u can throw it or drown it, it will still work 

Or the best of All, iRiver CLix 2


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you guys seen the iPhone scratch test? The guy was literally hacking the screen with sharp keys, and then throwing it on the sidewalk. It looks delicate, but it is quite strong. As for the iPod, you can't expect to throw down a HDD based player cause of the nature of HDDs...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

Which is why, we come back to the iPod touch. Same screen; no HDD.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2007)

And that Zune is a HDD player. That kind of advice will get its surface scratched...


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 7, 2007)

hahahahaha!!!! Zune , its software itself crashed 347983758974358943798537 ((R) (TM (C) Raabs) ,never installed and what not. Apart from that it is not officially available in India ,while iPod is so ........

Anyways my 30gb pod is more than enough for me ..... dont get much time for this guy anyways.

iPod _Touche'_ hmmmmm!!!


----------



## chinmay (Sep 7, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Hahhaha!!! nah I dont think so ,the current one gives me enough headaches already ...worthless weather worthless public transport has me worried all day long ... the thing is quite delicate man ,certainly not made for our part of the world.



iPod and delicate?!? Those two words should never be used together. Here, read this - *arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nano.ars/3 .

And when it comes to me I have played all sorts of games with my 4g 20 gigs iPod thats should be played with a football and still works like a a charm. It once fell from the first floor, I never noticed the change except a a light scratch on the back. I like keeping my iPod video safe though, just for the love of it


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

but doesnt the hdd get messed up


----------



## ambandla (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys, if you haven't heard yet, the ipod touch has a bluetooth chip in it which is not yet activated.


----------



## chinmay (Sep 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> but doesnt the hdd get messed up



As of now it hasn't. I haven't noticed any difference between the time i bought it(3 years back) and today excpet for the few scratches.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Guys, if you haven't heard yet, the ipod touch has a bluetooth chip in it which is not yet activated.


its an iphone in disguise. so expect more features to be unlocked soon  except of corz the transreceiver!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Guys, if you haven't heard yet, the ipod touch has a bluetooth chip in it which is not yet activated.


I hate it when people post rumours as if they are facts. Engadget discovered that the picture of the iPod touch on a German website had a tiny Bluetooth icon on the top right corner which might suggest that Bluetooth is there on the iPod. But it might just have been the picture of an iPhone screen pasted over the body of the iPod touch and they might have forgotten to remove the little icon. Look at the reflection in that picture, it is of a different screen altogether. This suggests that the picture was not very carefully put together, there has definitely been some editing and at least two different images were involved.

This is the picture:

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/ipod-touch-with-bluetooth.jpg

Notice the wrong reflection.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

the above pic is surely fake. but we dunno what all is lying in a dormant state under the hood of the ipod touch


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

We'll just have to wait till someone ruthlessly takes it apart...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^ jus like they dissected the iphone, this too won't be spared!


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 8, 2007)

if the rumor about BT was true... it wud hv been an excellent addition.... also A2DP... !!!!  I loved swirling my fingers on iPhone.... and can't wait to do so on this one.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^ A2DP wud be a cooooooool addon to ipod touch


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah.. the coolest addition.... !!!!!


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 8, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> iPod and delicate?!? Those two words should never be used together. Here, read this - *arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nano.ars/3 .
> 
> And when it comes to me I have played all sorts of games with my 4g 20 gigs iPod thats should be played with a football and still works like a a charm. It once fell from the first floor, I never noticed the change except a a light scratch on the back. I like keeping my iPod video safe though, just for the love of it



Try travelling in a Harbour Line Mumbai Suburban Railway at peak hours ......


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Try travelling in a Harbour Line Mumbai Suburban Railway at peak hours ......



Give that as a feedback to Apple.

Techno - Apple, are your products "Harbour Line Mumbai Suburban Railway" stress test certified


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

Somewhat. They have significantly lessened the time it takes for Apple products to be launched in India now. It used to be around three months before, but nowadays the new products are here within one month of the keynote.


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 11, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Give that as a feedback to Apple.
> 
> Techno - Apple, are your products "Harbour Line Mumbai Suburban Railway" stress test certified



Please put in your suggestions at feedback@apple.com.

I would love to take a look at the iPod Touche' ..... aint gonna buy it just take a look I said


----------

